
Global Secondary indexes coming to ScyllaDB - thekozmo
http://www.scylladb.com/2017/11/03/secondary/
======
tapirl
Yes, global secondary index is better than local secondary index, from the
user view.

I think App Engine also adopted the same strategy for Cloud Datastore. The
performance of parallel second indexing in Cloud Datastore is incredible. I
have a table with about 20 secondary indexes. Some of the indexes belong to
exploding indexes. So averagely, for each new row inserted, there will about
100 index rows inserted. I never detected an obvious delay in building the
indexes.

